# 10 Epic DTS-HD Master Audio Soundtracks



## Steve Crowe

*10 Epic DTS-HD Master Audio Soundtracks*

By Arlen Schweiger
*DTS asked movie fans what movies had the best soundtracks featuring its technology, and we rounded up the ones you can find on Blu-ray in lossless DTS-HD MA*


Having a giant screen for your home theater doesn't mean a whole lot unless you've got big audio to match. In fact, you can have a smallish screen and still create dramatic home cinema experiences with a kickin' sound system.


The innovation of Blu-ray, and its support for uncompressed audio soundtracks has further heightened the experience. In our weekly Blu-ray release roundups you'll note that the majority contain DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1-channel surround tracks, while others feature Dolby TrueHD 5.1.


Having recently celebrated DTS 7.1 Day, the technology provider asked its Facebook fans, What movie has the best DTS audio soundtrack? Because most of the responses are available on Blu-ray in DTS-HD MA, we rounded up 10 of those for you to show off to friends as killer audio demo material.


Unfortunately one of the responses that garnered much praise was Jurassic Park'sthe Laserdisc version! We're still waiting for that movie to arrive on Blu-ray, because when it does there's sure to be a lot of home theater rattling.

*Saving Private Ryan*

The opening scene to Spielberg's World War II movie may be the most demo'd audio clip of all time.

*Gladiator*

The Roman empire and all of its death matches never sounded so crisp.

* Click here to continue. *


----------



## Spewdom

I think Riddick sounds better than Pitch Black. Also, no Live Free or Die Hard?


----------



## jaymalya

U-571 depth charge scenes?


----------



## RocShemp

Funny that *Master & Commander* should headline that list, given that it's inferior to the lossy DTS track found on the DVD.


----------



## Toe

The Incredible Hulk is somehow missing?


----------



## jillbrazil

No love for The Incredible Hulk ?


----------



## jillbrazil

I got beaten io the Hulk so I will throw in Watchmen,


----------



## gibroni

I was really impressed by "Nine". The musical with Daniel Day Lewis. The musical numbers are sound fantastic. Not the same old crash and boom like all the other soundtracks. I think it's a great demo disc. There's too much violence in American movies and not enough sex.


----------



## The Incident

Toy Story 2 has a great opening scene where Buzz Lightyear flies in from outer space and tries to defeat Zurg. It's a great combination of visuals, sound effects and music and has become my de facto 5-minute home theater demo.


----------



## Bluvette

Cloverfield, The Dark Knight....


----------



## Spewdom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bluvette* /forum/post/18890022
> 
> 
> Cloverfield, The Dark Knight....



Both of those are Dolby TrueHD.


I'd like to add Punisher Warzone, Band of Brothers and The Hurt Locker as more sweet DTS-HD onslaughts.


----------



## Bluvette




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spewdom* /forum/post/18890138
> 
> 
> Both of those are Dolby TrueHD.



Sorry, my bad.


----------



## TheGigaShadow

Terminator: Salvation


War of the Worlds


----------



## deepstang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RocShemp* /forum/post/18888759
> 
> 
> Funny that *Master & Commander* should headline that list, given that it's inferior to the lossy DTS track found on the DVD.



+1


I think the Hurt Locker tops almost every movie on that list. Absolutely amazing job on its audio mix.


----------



## whitestang06

Black Hawk Down is actually LPCM.


----------



## RocShemp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whitestang06* /forum/post/18891971
> 
> 
> Black Hawk Down is actually LPCM.



Thank you. I wasn't sure as I've yet to pick it up.


----------



## simple man

dts ROCKS


----------



## Hector.B

Jurassic Park DTS Laserdisc and DTS DVD have the same soundtrack...so don't everyone go out and buy a Laserdisc player.


----------



## velvet396




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hector.B* /forum/post/18894376
> 
> 
> Jurassic Park DTS Laserdisc and DTS DVD have the same soundtrack...so don't everyone go out and buy a Laserdisc player.



still love the t-rex roaring through the fence. Hearing that in the theater became the litmus test for any center channel I've listened to since.


Ok not really, but it was an eye-opener that my center at the time was not getting the job done.


----------



## pab1219

sherlock holmes


----------



## stepyourgameup

Hurt Locker for sure.


----------



## bgillyjcu

What a TOTAL BS List.


Avatar and M&C have NO PLACE on that list since we know LFE was filtered OUT!


----------



## stepyourgameup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgillyjcu* /forum/post/18899187
> 
> 
> What a TOTAL BS List.
> 
> 
> Avatar and M&C have NO PLACE on that list since we know LFE was filtered OUT!



Really? Why did they do that?


----------



## bgillyjcu

They did a special HT mix so people with crappy systems wouldn't hurt there little 6 inch "subwoofer".


Too bad it sucks for all of us with real HTs with real Subwoofers!


(can you tell I'm annoyed by this)


----------



## HyperM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bgillyjcu* /forum/post/18903992
> 
> 
> They did a special HT mix so people with crappy systems wouldn't hurt there little 6 inch "subwoofer".
> 
> 
> Too bad it sucks for all of us with real HTs with real Subwoofers!
> 
> 
> (can you tell I'm annoyed by this)



I use "Under Attack" all the time to demo in my HT and while I wont say its got bass as low as the "Aliens Emerge" scene in WOTW, I dont think bass is the end all/be all of audio demos. I think this scene demonstrates fantastic sound all around and even above you (people running around on upper decks).


When I demo WOTW, my couch feels like its being lifted off the floor by my Submersive, and my neighbors call saying their pictures are falling off the walls. While thats cool and all, it does nothing for the rest of my audio demo.


----------



## stepyourgameup




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HyperM3* /forum/post/18905187
> 
> 
> I use "Under Attack" all the time to demo in my HT and while I wont say its got bass as low as the "Aliens Emerge" scene in WOTW, I dont think bass is the end all/be all of audio demos. I think this scene demonstrates fantastic sound all around and even above you (people running around on upper decks).
> 
> 
> When I demo WOTW, my couch feels like its being lifted off the floor by my Submersive, and my neighbors call saying their pictures are falling off the walls. While thats cool and all, it does nothing for the rest of my audio demo.



That's true but a good demo has everything including WOTW type bass. I wish someone would take all the good scenes from movies like WOTW, Hurt Locker, Black Hawk Down, Terminator Salvation and put them in sequence on a blu-ray disc and sell them on the black market. I would do it but I don't have a blu-ray burner.


----------



## antinapple

What movie has the best DTS audio soundtrack? Because most of the responses are available on Blu-ray in DTS-HD MA, we rounded up 10 of those for you to show off to friends as killer audio demo material.


----------



## lemontree

I think Riddick sounds better than Pitch Black.


----------



## tre74

Late to the party, I know, but I gotta give a shout out to the DTS laserdisc of "Goldeneye". One of the best DTS tracks of any film on any format for sure. I wish there were more 7.1 DTS HD MA tracks. The HD DVD of T2 in DTS HD HR was also very nice.


----------

